# Seiko 7T59 6A00 Full Bracelet Or Links



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Seiko 7T59 6A00 in stainless steel but the bracelet is a couple of links too short. Any idea where I'll be able to source a bracelet or links?

The part number of the bracelet is G1538-I.

Another option I've been thinking about is using links from a similar style bracelet to extend my existing one.

Here are some images of the watch/strap from the web:




























Any ideas/suggestions appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

zed said:


> I have a Seiko 7T59 6A00 in stainless steel but the bracelet is a couple of links too short.
> 
> Any idea where I'll be able to source a bracelet or links?


That wouldn't happen to have been eBay item # 260522445761, by any chance would it ? :huh:

I was going to have a punt at that one myself - until I remembered to ask the seller the $64K question. His reply was:



> Hi, here are some more pics as requested, the watch will at present fit a wrist *6.5"* inch and does have 1 extra link.


At which point, I removed it from my eBay watching page ! :thumbsdown: Good luck with your search - it may take a while ! :umnik2:


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> zed said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Seiko 7T59 6A00 in stainless steel but the bracelet is a couple of links too short.
> ...


No, I didn't get mine from ebay. The bracelet is around 7" at present and fits, but only just. I need an extra link to make it comfortable but not too loose.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

zed said:


> Any ideas/suggestions appreciated!


Those photos you posted came from SCWF.

There's a Seiko collector who posts on there, named Michael Rothe, from Germany.

At least one of your photos (two 7T59's on towelling roll) is one that Michael uploaded.

He specializes in 7T59's. Might be worth dropping him an eMail, asking if he has a spare.


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, that's where I saw the pics. Thanks for the pointer :thumbsup:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> zed said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas/suggestions appreciated!
> ...


Another pointer would be to provide a photo and measurements of the bracelet at the clasp.

People with extra links have a habit of not recording which watch and/or bracelet model they came from.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

if your serach for an extra link proves fruitless might one of roy's bracelet extenders work?

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Deployment_Clasps.html


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

For the moment I'm using a bracelet extender like the one in the link, but Roy doesn'thave them in stock so I ordered a couple from the US.

I'll take some pics and measurements and post them here when I get chance.

Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------

